# is this bad fescue?



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

*edit: this was a big bag of kentucky 31 from tractor supply i had label to. I thought it was the vig tall fescue i bought, it is not. will post the vig label below*

label says

 Kind : Tall fescue
 Variety: Kentucky 31
 pure seed: 95%
 germination: 80%
 noxious weed seed per lb: 27 buckhorn plantain - 90 hairy chess, 27 dock
 other crop includes 0.30% ryegrass
 test date 4/19, sell by 01/20

should i not use it? I thought "kentucky 31" was bad?


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

That is really bad. Too much weed seed, and K31 is not what most here would plant, it's not considered a very high quality turfgrass. 
It will be green though, and will survive just about anything you throw at it. But it will be clumpy, grow very unevenly, with wide veiny leaves.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Yikes. Stay away


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

deljaso said:


> But it will be clumpy, grow very unevenly, with wide veiny leaves.


so i got rid of my garden, about 5 ft by 40 feet, and planted this in there. It came out clumpy, looks like shit.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

what tall fescue should i be looking for? Anything other than "kentucky 31"?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

r7k said:


> what tall fescue should i be looking for? Anything other than "kentucky 31"?


Yes. The KY-31 is great for rough areas that are dry where nothing else will survive, but for fine lawn use, any TTTF would be a good choice.

The roots on that stuff are deep. You can remediate soil with it.

KY-31 seed seems to have lots of weeds this year. I almost bought some but didn't due to the weeds.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Turf type tall fescue, online vendors, united seeds, seed superstore. Most big box stores dont carry quality seed.

Edit: removed barenburg due to lack of wisdom


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The problem isn't just the ky31. Weed seed, other crop seed,and noxious weed seed percentages are important. Many of us try to get a bag that is zero percent for all three. If you aren't a lawn nut, then it isn't a necessity, but it will make your lawn look better and can save you some heartache down the road.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Mtsdream said:


> Turf type tall fescue, online vendors, united seeds, seed superstore, barenburg. Most big box stores dont carry quality seed.


Barenbrug is available in stores, but you have to watch the weed/other crop ratios. They're often high. Vigoro TTTF is Barenbrug, but too many weeds.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

so is this ok for a lawn over seed?


 20 lb bag (the largest one on shelf)
 germination 85%
 19.90% barrington II
 19.80% Falco IV(RTF)
 19.79% Barlexas
 19.77% TF-66
 14.90% Barlexas II (RTF)
 04.49% BARFA 9125 (RTF)
 0.50% other crop sees
 0.75% inert matter
 0.10% weed seed
 test date 3/16


 7 lb bag
 germination 85%
 54.70% Barrobusto
 14.91% Barlexas II (RTF)
 14.85% Dover Tail
 09.89% BAR FA 7676 (RTF)
 04.50% other crop seed
 01.05% inert matter
 00.10% weed seed
 test date 5/14

I did use the remaining 7 lb bag to plant in what was my 5' x 40' garden, I don't like the way it came out. It's dark now otherwise i'd upload a pic, will try getting pic tomorrow.

what is (RTF) ???


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

so if someone can tell me what fescues to stay away from, besides kentucky 31.

and what are the preferred tall fescue types i should be looking for? Can anything good be gotten from a local big box store? Or do I have to mail order? Or find a high end garden store or landscaper that carries whatever good tall fescue type? What do u call a store that specializes in grass? the kind u plant.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

r7k said:


> so is this ok for a lawn over seed?
> 
> 
> 20 lb bag (the largest one on shelf)
> ...


I would stay away from those bags as well. Weed seed and other crop.

Rtf is rhizomatous tall fescue. Some people buy it with the hope that it will spread more than other TTTF.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

r7k said:


> so if someone can tell me what fescues to stay away from, besides kentucky 31.
> 
> and what are the preferred tall fescue types i should be looking for? Can anything good be gotten from a local big box store? Or do I have to mail order? Or find a high end garden store or landscaper that carries whatever good tall fescue type? What do u call a store that specializes in grass? the kind u plant.


You want turf type tall fescue. It should be stated on the bag. You could probably find some at a landscaping supply store. You could call Hogan seed company and ask for a recommendation for cultivars. You pay for the shipping, but you get a mix based on location, and it is weed free.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like a lot of older Barenbrug middle of the pack cultivars. I'd stay away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2019)

It would be a challenge to find anything worse than that grass seed. It would be comparable in quality to a Ford Pinto or Milwaukee's Best.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

r7k said:


> so if someone can tell me what fescues to stay away from, besides kentucky 31.
> 
> and what are the preferred tall fescue types i should be looking for? Can anything good be gotten from a local big box store? Or do I have to mail order? Or find a high end garden store or landscaper that carries whatever good tall fescue type? What do u call a store that specializes in grass? the kind u plant.


I got my seed local in CT, Harts Seed Company and am really happy with it.


----------

